# Hi



## Moonlight828 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi, I am new here. I have been married for almost 20 years any my husband is an engineer who does not talk much. I recently has a big fight with him and wanted to know what everyone else thinks, than you so much for providing this platform for us to have someone to talk to!
Please grant permission for me to post my story! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Uh, i think we are going to need a few more facts to go on. You have MY permission to tell us all!

But remember, engineers need love too!


----------

